# Tips for catching fish near 3 mile bridge?



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I have been fishing the escambia river and private lakes for a while, but I was thinking I would try under the 3 mile bridge in pensacola this saturday morning. I've never fished there before so any tips and tricks would be helpful. What to fish for, fish with, ect...

I hear to fish near the center of the bridge with live shrimp. Can anyone confirm this or have their own tips they wouldn't mind sharing? Thanks.


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

ive fished from that bridge a lot. but i havent had any luck latley. just a lot of bait stealers for me. the biggest ive caught there is just a sail cat. but to answer your question, ive always used shrimp. i think that maybe my hook was just too big.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

I've caught a lot of fish off 3mb pier using squid. Mostly your going to catch sail cats with some speckled trout mixed in. You may catch a redfish every once in a while, though I haven't ever.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the advice. I will try both shrimp and squid. Does the shrimp need to be live? Will it matter if it's not?


----------



## j.howell (Mar 20, 2011)

i dont think so. i always use live though. just stays on the hook better. and its fresh. if its fresh dead (hasnt been frozen) then i dont see a problem with it.


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

I used peeled dead shrimp. but you mostly catch the above mentioned. live shrimp for Sheepheads, only had luck in the am for those guys.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

1/4oz jig head red with a white glow in the dark gulp 1". Ive caught, reds, specks, white trout alot. I usually toss a dead white trout on a rig and drop it to the bottom and let it drown. Caught many bull reds that way.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Use cut pinfish or mullett redfish are there for sure! Mostly white trout though. Catch the spanish runnin and quick retrieval on a gold gotcha will fill the cooler, good luck


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I really appreciate all of this information. One more question (hopefully). Is there a size and keeper chart anywhere on this forum or on the web that anyone knows about. I want to make sure I'm abiding by the limits allowed for each type of fish.


----------



## AAR (Mar 15, 2011)

http://myfwc.com/media/1334405/swprinterfriendly.pdf


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've caught a small black snapper with squid and caught a 29" red with cut mullet. lots of hours spent on the bridges and not alot of luck. try beach pier and float a cigar minow with a king rig ($1.99). at sunrise and sunset. better catching


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Fish the gulf breeze side on the East side, close to the Boat lane Hump. Watch your bottom machine while running where the old bridge was. There is structure along there. 
I use live shrimp and catch Big Reds, usually oversize, Drum, Sheepshead, Spec and White trout, and huge sail cats. Drop a big trout too the bottom and you might just get a big grouper. They are there and the bite is better at night.
Great place to go when the bay is rough and you have a small boat.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Thanks to all for providing their information and tips on my questions here. I was out on Saturday and caught a 12-inch spec on a popping cork rig closer to the rocks with artificial shrimp. I also used cut bait and dead shrimp and caught a Redfish, a small sail cat and around a 36-inch sail cat, which was a monster, but not what I was hoping for.

An issue I ran into often was with bait-stealers on the bottom, so I was hoping to get some more help on how and what kind of rigs you guys use to fish around the structure along the 3 mile bridge. Does anyone use lures for catching fish along the bridge or bait only? Is there a proven ay to prevent or limit bait-stealing? Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am new to bay fishing ane me and my bro are trying to get our feet wet.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I would suggest making a night trip out there and fish around the street lights. I would recommend gulp shrimp, mirror lures, and jerk baits. I hope this helps.


----------

